# Dump of Precious Souls



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Grateful they are in safe and caring hands. Hopeful someone _really_ wants a puppy.

http://www.sheprescue.org/Sparrow%20puppies.html


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness those poor sweet pups! I hope they each find a loving home.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Good thing they are not near me!!! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG! Those poor babies are absolute dolls! How could someone be so cruel?
So many lost souls, so few homes....


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

what the heck is wrong with people he should be shot

Nathan looks so sad


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

this is heartbreaking









So glad they are getting the help they need, what precious puppies

hoping they find the wonderful forever homes they deserve


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Adorable little guys, and soon they'll be gorgeous too. Thank you to those who saved, and are caring for, them. 'Way to go!

__________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw these on LA resuce the other day. Itsn't it just disgusting. I won't say what I would do to the person that dumped them.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It says the site is unavailable.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIt says the site is unavailable.


They must be down for maintenance or something. Hopefully back up soon. Just tons of great GSDs available for adoption in addition to these pups.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

This is just disgusting. I can't even imagine how those poor babies feel. 

I just rescued a cat from my moms, someone dumped her and she is very young and about to pop. Luckily she is in very good health and happy as can be.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

OOH... I want Nathan... and Aimee! And ooh, I want Bianca, and my goodness, I'd like Carter too!! How in the WORLD do some of these people sleep at night??


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

These poor little guys!







They are so sweet looking, but their eyes look so sad. I'm sure they are all very uncomfortable with this awful skin condition. I'm so glad that they've been rescued and taken in by caring people. 

Whoever let these little ones get into such horrible condition, didn't help them, and then just dumped them off.... I can't even think of words to describe my disgust for them. I'm just glad these pups are safe now. I hope they all get wonderful homes.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping for these sad-eyed precious pups. I hope they all find loving and secure homes. 

I still don't understand how someone could be so heartless to these sweethearts.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

They are all adorable, and about to become gorgeous...... it won't be long before those sad little faces have smiles on them.....thanks to the Rescue that took them in.

__________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

UPDATE******

I contacted Westside, explained about their thread here and requested an update on the status - got a warm and very quick response of a couple uplifting tidbits ---

_Nathan_ has been adopted into a special home and appears to be doing well. His skin is healing and his coat is coming in beautifully. 

_Bianca_ (the smallest female) is struggling somewhat but she looks much better too. 

That's all for now but hopefully more to come. Thank you Westside (Robin) for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's Nathan


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's Bianca


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

those poor puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoever bred them - did not care for them - then dumped them - should be buried to the neck in sand, have honey poured on him and a BIG ant colony turned loose on him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How could ANYONE be so cruel?????? GRRRRR

Am glad to see them being cared for...wish there was some way to track down the breeder/dumper and give him what he deserves!

Kudos to the rescue for taking them on!

Lee


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Make that very HOT honey! Grrr! These babies are adorable and I'm glad they are in CA and not in AL or I'd be finding a way to get one or two or three.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRR.... AND I'll be willing to be that the mother dog is again preggers, and that the next litter will be just as infected with Demodex as this one... *sigh*

We had a similar thing with a Lab/shep litter that was rescued and treated by the vet I worked for (Came in from the pound for Euth @ 4 months, but we treated and placed them @ 6 months of age, the Vet assumed the cost, while I did the weekly baths). Well just about that time we saw another identical litter begining to come in for vac. The good news was we tracked down the owner of the bitch and the Dog Warden was able to take her as unlicensed and running at large. She (and 2 nine week pups) were turned over to a rescue, spayed, treated...etc.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, what I wouldn't give to have one of these little unlucky puppers! (Well, unlucky in that they have demodex, but very lucky to be rescued)

I hope these babies get the happily-ever-after they all deserve. If someone here rescues these little cuties, please keep us updated. I'd love to keep updated on their happenings!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mmarieIf someone here rescues these little cuties, please keep us updated. I'd love to keep updated on their happenings!


Yes, please do!!!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I keep checking here hoping to see some updated pictures of how well they're doing. I'm sure with a little medication and a lot of food there will be rapid improvement.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

They're adorable! I want a long haired pup so badly...


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DonPI keep checking here hoping to see some updated pictures of how well they're doing. I'm sure with a little medication and a lot of food there will be rapid improvement.


 Hoping to have further update from Westside soon. Keeping an eye on their website for updates as well but nothing yet. Obviously, this is a big GSD rescue and I'm sure they are very, very busy, but hopefully more to come. ID


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DonPI keep checking here hoping to see some updated pictures of how well they're doing. I'm sure with a little medication and a lot of food there will be rapid improvement.


 Hang on - We may be getting an update from their foster(s) in the near future. Apparently the skin issue is improving steadily along with strength except Bianca whose case was the worst, but she is apparently making progress.

Again, thanks to Robin (Westside) who has found time to correspond with me and seems quite happy that the pups have a following here.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Below is an update from Pup Fosters who have graciously taken time out to update us. I did request permission to cross post, and there is more than one foster parent responding. IntuitDog

Hello everyone - 

Another update on Carter and Aimee - they are doing wonderfully and they
are such loves...

They both look really really good. I dare say you could not even tell
they were sick at all. They have the appetites to prove it. They are
gaining weight and are as playful as ever. They sleep quietly
throughout the night and are ready to do it all again in the morning. I
had some really little children playing with them yesterday and the were
as calm and gentle as could be. If my other two dogs were not so cranky
I would keep them both. They are going to grow up to be exceptional
dogs.


Marie

Bianca is doing better. She is still bald behind her neck, but she is much better than when she was first rescued. She is really coming out of her shell, even going to far as to boss around my boys, Tig, an 11 month old Shepherd, and Scrappy, an 8 month old cattle dog mix. It's actually quite comical. Her skin is still delicate and breaks open if she plays too rough, but for the most part all we see are improvements. She eats like a horse and has a very deep bark, she is getting more confident, though she still isn't fond of loud noises and hides when I start up the vacuum, but she is really coming into her own. 

Thanks for your concern about all the pups well being. It's wonderful that they have a fan club  

Sara 
Westside German Shepherd Rescue 
http://www.sheprescue.org 
"Think occasionally of the suffering of which you spare yourself the sight" ~ Albert Schweitzer


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you thank you for getting updates and sharing them with us!









These little guys just break my heart to see, I'm so glad they're doing better and will continue to check this thread until they have each found a loving forever home!









Sure wish I could be one of them


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

So pleased to hear they are all doing well - little Bianca looks like she is very comfortable wrapped in her blanket.... thank you for keeping us posted - we ARE a fan club!

__________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

I hope they will be s/n befored placed


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Also glad to hear they're doing well and also wishing, just like mmarie, that I could give one of those pups a home... they're so adorable and certainly deserve it!!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lovemyshepherdI hope they will be s/n befored placed


 Good point - i double-checked Westside's adoption policy - the adoption fee covers the spay/neuter cost which might be delayed only if health issues intervene (of course).


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update IntuitDog. What a quick recovery. They didn't look so good. I'm happy to hear they are all doing well. Now, if they could only find the person who did that to them.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Updated info on one of the dumped puppies

http://www.sheprescue.org/Bianca%20von%20Santa%20Maria.html


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I just want to take her home! Jerzey would _so_ love to have a playmate that was actually her size...


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so happy to see that she has an adoption pending










These four adorable little buggers deserve the best, I'm so glad they got a second shot it


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

At least three of the pups are now on the primary adoption page at the website - http://www.sheprescue.org.

Hard to believe these are the same dogs. I think Aimee has stolen my heart.

So many thanks to the fosters, organization and volunteers at Westside for working so hard for these beautiful babies.

When it comes to fan clubs, I think the village of great people on these boards is the best. Every moment of attention can only help them and all the others in desparate need of good homes and fosters. Thank you, too!


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: IntuitDog At least three of the pups are now on the primary adoption page at the website - http://www.sheprescue.org.


 +



> Originally Posted By: IntuitDog _Nathan_ has been adopted into a special home and appears to be doing well. His skin is healing and his coat is coming in beautifully.


+

Bianca's page says there is an adoption pending

=











Oh my, this is great news. Now I just want to hear that Bianca's adoption went through and Carter and Aimee found great homes, maybe even together (I'm crossing my fingers for a miracle!).


Thanks so much for keeping us updated, and thanks to everyone who has helped these cute little fluffballs out!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is such great news! I hope that whoever adopts them joins this forum and keeps us posted about them!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Westside reporting Aimee has been adopted! Hoping that they are all thriving and being loved and cared for in their new homes.


----------

